# Mighty flood feared on Mighty Mississippi



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you suppose the Corp will try to replace some of the water in Sakakajawea? It sounds like there is good snowfall in the mountains.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6825746/


----------



## Archeryelkdude (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't know where that article got it's info but looking out my window here at the mountains it doesn't look good. We've got only 70% of normal snowpack again this year so far. Yea they are replacing some of Sak's water with Fort Peck water, and replacing Oahe's water with Sak's water.

Archeryelkdude


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh crap... I was hoping there was more than average snow up there. We have way less than normal here so far too, north central ND. Thanks for the real report!


----------

